
Fire-damaged Brazilian tortoise receives new 3D shell - vladmiller
http://www.9news.com.au/national/2016/05/22/12/07/fire-damaged-brazilian-tortoise-receives-new-3d-printed-shell
======
aaronsnoswell
Would have been cooler if he received a new 2D shell in my opinion.

~~~
return0
Technically they are all at least 4d

------
jayeshsalvi
Here's is cooler one. 3d printed prosthetic leg for a turtle
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkHHuVAaORE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkHHuVAaORE)

------
delinka
Do natural shells grow continuously? I'm not remembering whether that's the
case. I'm curious to know how this affects the tortoise's ability to continue
proper shell function. Unless, of course, the poor thing was damaged to the
point that new shell growth will not be impossible.

------
oolongCat
Aww they missed an opportunity to print a red shell, or a blue one. Wonder how
an animal like a tortoise living with others would react to if it had a
different colour shell.

~~~
shmerl
I don't think their point was to experiment with reactions on unusual shells.

------
JetSpiegel
I was expecting a z shell...

------
Puts
I actually think the right thing would have been to shoot the tortoise right
where they found it. These kinds of things are more done for the selfish joy
of experimentation then for the actual benefit of the animal.

~~~
rabboRubble
It's Australia mate. They don't have much in the way of gun ownership. Once a
group of children were massacred there, see the 1996 Port Author massacre for
reference, they collectively decided that gun control was needed. I doubt it
would even occur to most Australians to kill anything with a firearm.

Your reaction freaks me out actually.

~~~
Puts
> Your reaction freaks me out actually.

This is kind of an odd reaction. In most countries hunting is a way to control
animal population and prevent the spread of diseases amongst certain
populations. I also live in a country where arms are heavily regulated, but
you can still call some form of animal protections services who will take care
of the animal and even kill it if deemed necessary.

~~~
mikestew
_In most countries hunting is a way to control animal population_

After hunting, in a dictionary definition of irony, killed off all the natural
predators of the animals that need "control". So I don't think parent was an
odd reaction in light of "we created a problem by killing animals, so the
obvious solution is more killing!", the outgrowth of which is "got a problem
with an _individual_ animal? Just kill it!"

Now you might not agree, but can you at least understand how someone might
have an "odd reaction" when someone's first suggestion to the problem is to
pick up a gun?

